# Pensacola Bay Big Trout!!!



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Launched my Hobie Kayak after work yesterday for a couple hours. Wind was blowing a steady 15-20 out if the SE so we decided to get to a protected bank. Trout fishing was really good! We ended up catching 6 trout (14"-29"). The 29" was my personal best and weighed 8.63 lbs!!!

All fish were caught on a Mirrodine and were in deeper water (5'-8') next to a drop off.

Thanks to Hot Spots Bait & Tackle for weighing the fish.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

that thing is a beast! you sure are breaking in that new hobie! congrats


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

He will never go back to a boat!!!! Lol welcome to being a full fledged yakker with your first trophy fish and many to come!!


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Brandon an Chad! Man I'm hooked on kayak fishing....it's ridiculous. Im ready to go get another one! Thanks again!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice speck!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Wow that is a pig:notworthy:


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Great fish bud. I already responded to your other report, but that fish is worth at least two posts. Congrats


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Great fish!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

wow that is awsome!!!! welcome to the world of kayak fishing... just wait till your first smoker king:thumbsup:


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

awesome trout man !!! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

what area were you fishing ?


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

beachsceneguy - PM sent


----------

